
A Bird’s-Eye View of Nature’s Hidden Order - adamnemecek
https://www.quantamagazine.org/hyperuniformity-found-in-birds-math-and-physics-20160712/
======
OkGoDoIt
This reminds me of the awesome interactive visualization of random
distributions found on
[https://bost.ocks.org/mike/algorithms/#sampling](https://bost.ocks.org/mike/algorithms/#sampling)

That link refers to it as Poisson-disc sampling and offers several really easy
to grasp visual explanations of the algorithm and the end goal, as well as
working code.

